# 91 chemdawg



## pdd486 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got four clones, anyone got any advice about how these like to be grown, how heavy of nutes they like (also stuck between running house and gardens whole line up or AN whole line up which I previously used sensi grandmAster on strawberry cough and BlackBerry) um growing in promix 1000 watt veg room and will probably do two plants per 1000 watt light in flower unless a SOG is better method for this strAin can't find any info on it so just looking for a few pointers on how she acts


----------



## Swerve (Aug 7, 2012)

yup best advice is 10 to 1 they are sour d clones or a sour d hybrid... so you will want a good mix of nitrogen and calmag.... where did they come from that a better way of knowing if its a fake a seed strain or a sour d hybrid...cuz i can tell you the real clone isnt out there at allllll!


----------



## pdd486 (Aug 7, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yup best advice is 10 to 1 they are sour d clones or a sour d hybrid... so you will want a good mix of nitrogen and calmag.... where did they come from that a better way of knowing if its a fake a seed strain or a sour d hybrid...cuz i can tell you the real clone isnt out there at allllll!


Got them from a friend that got them in Oregon about four or five years ago


----------



## calicat (Aug 7, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yup best advice is 10 to 1 they are sour d clones or a sour d hybrid... so you will want a good mix of nitrogen and calmag.... where did they come from that a better way of knowing if its a fake a seed strain or a sour d hybrid...cuz i can tell you the real clone isnt out there at allllll!


Maybe where you are at. I have seen it at the Hummingbird Dispensary in Eureka,CA Humboldt County. Also tasted some and it is the real deal.


----------



## pdd486 (Aug 7, 2012)

United states


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Aug 7, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yup best advice is 10 to 1 they are sour d clones or a sour d hybrid... so you will want a good mix of nitrogen and calmag.... where did they come from that a better way of knowing if its a fake a seed strain or a sour d hybrid...cuz i can tell you the real clone isnt out there at allllll!


is that for chemdawg or sour d? I know some really old hippies that say they have chemdawg91, mass super skunk, sour d and a bunch of other classics, they showed me what they said the chemdawg was compared to the sour d and they were deff different. Funny part is they will part out with the sour d cuts and some others but they will never let there chemdawg or hashplant strain around anyone.... which bums me out.


----------



## tags420 (Aug 7, 2012)

There are some cuts up in the Sonoma area. Didn't look like the real deal to me. Does that mean you don't hold a clone anymore swerve??? A shame to let the legend die. In Deadhead you could find a great representation I'm sure.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 8, 2012)

Swerve may be on to something here, Sour D and OG Kush are Chem hybrids... I've grown Sour Diesel and am currently growing a clone my wife got called Chemdawg that's all that was known about it. 43 days into flower I have 4 tops all are about 12" long and as big around as a beer bottle, very... very similar to the Sour D I have grown.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yup best advice is 10 to 1 they are sour d clones or a sour d hybrid... so you will want a good mix of nitrogen and calmag.... where did they come from that a better way of knowing if its a fake a seed strain or a sour d hybrid...cuz i can tell you the real clone isnt out there at allllll!


Be gutted if you found out it was a cali con and you called them "FAKE"


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2012)

idk but i have been seeing more post in regards to the 91 cut and how hard it is to obtain it. it's been widely stated that it's a very hard cut to acquire, let alone 4 at one time. it seems the few that has it find it very hard to part or trade with, essentially make it very rare.
best way to find out is to post pics on legitimate boards (ie farm, ic mag) to see if it's the real deal. as of now i am going to have to lean more towards what Swerve is saying on this one.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 8, 2012)

its just not out there the real cut. apothecary released his chemdawg 91 which is what 98% have and its nothing more than a sour d hybrid... i have smoked the cut from him its sour d and nothing compared to the real chem 91 skunk va.... if it doesnt have the sk va its not real..


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2012)

you sure? there are some legitimate people out there who claim to have it, skunkmasterflex, bodhi, pisces and jj from what i've read.


----------



## pdd486 (Aug 8, 2012)

So if I put some life up it will be easier to see if its a fake... dude I got it from is a old cat but ill post pics in five minutes


----------



## pdd486 (Aug 8, 2012)

K So how do I post a pic from my phone??


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 9, 2012)

dude you have nothing to prove to me, but if you want to know if it's a fake or not you're better off posting on a more established board such as the ones i mention. chem 91 sk va is very rare so when people claim to say they have the clone only, it gets heavily scrutinized. 
from the research i've done, Swerve has or once had it, but good luck with him helping you helping you out though, he barely answers questions pertaining to his own x's on his own site. if anything, there are very few over on those site i recommended earlier that actually have it and could tell you what you need to know as far as growing it out. 
gl and hope you find the answers you're searching for.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 9, 2012)

also there's a chemdawg clone only thread on cannacollective.co.uk check there for verification. if you decide to, check how many people don't have the chem 91 but have the rest.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 9, 2012)

Swerve wants people to think that he is the only one with it and everyone else is an imposter. I've read this shit before. Bodhi and everyone else must be using fake cuts because swerve is the only one in existence with it. At least thats what he wants you to think.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 9, 2012)

it seems Swerve is correct, there are many chem 91's out there but there's only one real chem 91 which is the skunk va. so it is possible that you do have a chem 91 but not the real one (which would be the skunk va). as stated very very very few people have the actual the skunk va, probably could count on one hand who has it. at least that's what the people who's in the loop claims.

here are some threads for you to comb through if you decide to do so 

explains the the story behind skunk va cut.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/skunk-va-cut-of-chem-91.16976/

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=106940

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/152398-chemdawg-1991-elite-purple-cut-2.html

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=94791


----------



## newbongwater (Aug 9, 2012)

you don't visit icmag much do you swerve?
there's a small group of us over there that hold her along with the d,3 and 4.
she's the best of the chem fam imvho.
i'm not sure the real deal ecsd isn't harder to find..most have the weaker cut that was sent to cali yrs. ago.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 10, 2012)

if your talking about nspecta .. then go ask him what he has...the 3 is gone....the 4 is whatever and everyone has the d now as well thanks to a few cats..the ecsd is the weaker cut. the AJ cut aka the osd is the stronger of the sour d cuts...

i will ask bodhi when i talk to him next where his came from if it wasnt JOebrand or Wick 5 years ago then its not real

jj isnt around anymore...i havent been able to get ahold of him since chemdog got busted....
pisces aka jimmynitz doesnt have it anymore either... i know i talked to him not long ago asking about some chem cuts..i was looking for like the dawgdaze aka chemhaze 


that chemdawg 91 "purple elite cut" lol was a straight bullshit cut just like the apothecary cut..but the "elite" crap came from his seeds. so once again BS


skunkmasterflex i will once again ask where his came from if not joeb 5 years ago


----------



## newbongwater (Aug 10, 2012)

nice info swerve.
sorry if i came across kinda brash.
there's a group of eastcoasters there that hold the 91' and 3 among the d and 4 to.
hit me up bro. chat away.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2012)

nice post Swerve, you finally put something into text that answered a lot of questions for some. 
the thread containing elite's 91 wasn't the real 91 and he openly admitted it, actually it's one of the ones he said he could never get.
but thanks for shedding some light on the topic and let us know what bodhi and skunk say.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 10, 2012)

people at despensaries say I have the 91 chem because of the smell taste and high but i was told its c4 from the person i got the clone from 5 yrs ago.

It definately puts the ECSD cut I have to shame potency wise.....its one of my favs


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2012)

damn im starting to hear this on every board i frequent. i guess that's why certain ecsd x's i've seen up for sale is still up for sale.


----------



## gonzo3732 (Aug 10, 2012)

ISP clowns claim to use the chem 91, but they never post a pic of anything, and after growing out the bx3's I don't believe a word they say. The chem 4 cut has been whored out as the 91 and D in my area. Would love to try the legend someday, prob better luck tracking down a unicorn


----------



## Swerve (Aug 10, 2012)

nice sour man? looks good...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 11, 2012)

gonzo3732 said:


> ISP clowns claim to use the chem 91, but they never post a pic of anything, and after growing out the bx3's I don't believe a word they say. The chem 4 cut has been whored out as the 91 and D in my area. Would love to try the legend someday, prob better luck tracking down a unicorn


damn Gonzo sorry to hear about the waste of time. i just seen someone posted the same on the farm, possibly could be you. i contemplated that x and a couple of others isp have available at the depot but wasn't to fond of that place so i never ordered. good thing i didn't, would hate have brought something on namesake to find out that it wasn't the real deal.

Swerve i got to give you your props, you know your shit. your breeding tactics are questionable to some, but you do give the people what they want and pay for when it comes to genetics.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> nice sour man? looks good...


that photo above was the c4.... this is ECSD


----------



## Swerve (Aug 11, 2012)

so your saying the cut above is ecsd and the other one is chem 4?? just so we / i understand this


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so your saying the cut above is ecsd and the other one is chem 4?? just so we / i understand this


Yes thats correct.... i have had both of these strains for about 5 yrs...thanks to bros on the web

OGR has requested a cut to my ECSD from a bro in michigan who runs stuff for a few breeders


----------



## Swerve (Aug 12, 2012)

take a look online at chem 4 and look at your 4 not the same by far man... and get a kola shot of your ECSD. OGR wants ur ECSD cut? when he has access and has the ecsd and has access to the original cut? has he smoked it or we just sayin in passing?


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 12, 2012)

yea ogr smoked this cut ...my bro helps the breeding community one of the suppliers to the cause....If you lived close by you could sample my c4 ..its the bomb 


ecsd


----------



## newbongwater (Aug 12, 2012)

i have extensive sd n ecsd knowledge and could pick them out anywhere just by her leaves. 

sorry to tell ya colonuggs, that is NOT ecsd.not by a long shot. go to icmag look in the ecsd thread chaco started.
nice plant either way, but not the read deal ecsd.


----------



## logitek (Aug 12, 2012)

WOW to say that chems gear isnt out there is crazy go to western Mass and its still there the MSS is only good for breeding. There is also some old cats that have the new stuff chem was working on before he got busted


----------



## Clankie (Aug 13, 2012)

Colonuggs:

I can't speculate at all on what cut of diesel you have, but it looks spot on like a diesel cut I was running in colorado 3-5 years ago but lost, great fuel taste and a good producer. Do you ever let a cutting or two go?


----------



## Swerve (Aug 13, 2012)

it might look like something but is def not the real thing... the c4 looks more like ecsd than the ecsd....Logitek i think you misread there boss. chems gear is very much out there i know i released most of it with his blessing about 4+ years ago thats why the d , 4 ,ecsd, giesel, snowdog are out there...

more talking about the chem 91 skunk va cut...i go here and the original sour diesel vegging up to do some bigger seed runs for their own perspective lines



eitherway colonuggs shit is fn healthy and dialed in
thats a fact


----------



## gonzo3732 (Aug 13, 2012)

logitek said:


> WOW to say that chems gear isnt out there is crazy go to western Mass and its still there the MSS is only good for breeding. There is also some old cats that have the new stuff chem was working on before he got busted


Chems work is def out there, perhaps the most passed around cuts in this country? sadly there is a lot of misnamed cuts floating about too. Like i said the local scene here was flooded with chem 4 being passed off as just chemdawg, chem 91, and chem d. I know the legit cuts are here, but you have to have a very trustworthy source. I used to live just south of boston, and the chemdawg I used to get there is known as the "daywrecker" here. So no matter where you are its tough figuring out whats what, the smells on each are so unique that is the best way for me to tell which cut it is.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 14, 2012)

look you will get the skunk va in seed its already in the works. i personally cannnot stand the chem 4 so i dont really like to do a huge thing of it but we do offer chem 4 in seed form as well as the original sour diesel in seed. we put the chem d fems out there years ago but had high reports of hermies due to the lineage(that everyone seems to forgot about the chem family). We can put the giesel clone into seed as well pretty simple since we offer ogiesel.. All of my cuts came directly from Chemdog he is a fried of mine... so you want legit its right here yo.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 14, 2012)

Chemdawg D This plant eats more magnesium than any of my other plants. I can't confirm it's real because everyone says they have Chemdawg D and there are so many different cuts going around. 
3 blade leaves 
5 blade fan leaves


----------



## tags420 (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally, been dying to ask if you were going to come out with the 91 in seed. Where would the first pollen be from, a deadhead male?


----------



## Swerve (Aug 14, 2012)

deadhead male...for the first bx then onfrom there... and chem d is a 5 bladed baby


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 14, 2012)

This post shows the different Chem's. 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60048

I think I got the real Chem D from the pics. 5 blade fan and 3 leaf.


----------



## Surfr (Aug 15, 2012)

Skunk VA is out there. Just have to know the right people..


----------



## Swerve (Aug 16, 2012)

im sure it is the real one? have you had it yet surfr? if so from who cuz not many have the real cut after JB got rolled on 3 years ago... cuz JB and krome had it and they were both rolled on... everyone i know who had it all asked me for it again ... so not sure who is claiming they got it now...but id love to see who?


----------



## althor (Aug 16, 2012)

Swerve said:


> im sure it is the real one? have you had it yet surfr? if so from who cuz not many have the real cut after JB got rolled on 3 years ago... cuz JB and krome had it and they were both rolled on... everyone i know who had it all asked me for it again ... so not sure who is claiming they got it now...but id love to see who?



Swerve, what is the King Louie cut?


----------



## Swerve (Aug 18, 2012)

answered in another thread


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 18, 2012)

Swerve said:


> im sure it is the real one? have you had it yet surfr? if so from who cuz not many have the real cut after JB got rolled on 3 years ago... cuz JB and krome had it and they were both rolled on... everyone i know who had it all asked me for it again ... so not sure who is claiming they got it now...but id love to see who?


Swerve, I know you don't hit ICmag cause no one takes you seriously over there anymore, but take a peek. There are a few people there holding it. It's outrageous for you to make these claims over here to children that don't know any better. How would you know who has what in the states anymore when you're spending increasingly more time in Amsterdam? Claiming that you are the only one holding a cut you didn't create, and on top of that, has a decent documentation of it's origin as of late, is ridiculous.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sure TR and his Colorado crew have it, I bet CBF has it, I remember him doing a pictorial with all of the chems a few years ago. 

This must be why everyone thinks you sourced every OG to the community, cause they are kids and didn't watch things go down back in the day on overgrow. Stop pretending yo be the king of OG Kush. I haven't seen anything worth a damn in the dispensaries out here that was grown from your seeds. 6 different deadhead OG batches, not one has even a hint of OG to it. Must be like hitting the jackpot to get an OG expression in those.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Swerve, I know you don't hit ICmag cause no one takes you seriously over there anymore, but take a peek. There are a few people there holding it. It's outrageous for you to make these claims over here to children that don't know any better. How would you know who has what in the states anymore when you're spending increasingly more time in Amsterdam? Claiming that you are the only one holding a cut you didn't create, and on top of that, has a decent documentation of it's origin as of late, is ridiculous.


Not to defend swerve in any way, but no one really take you serious over here. Children that don't know any better, really? You should take a good look in the mirror dude.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 19, 2012)

RD and Swerve are a pair of hackers in my eyes.
Fuck I think sub is more of a breeder. Hell even hazey


Saying that Ive ad some great hacks..... Mostly bad though


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Swerve, I know you don't hit ICmag cause no one takes you seriously over there anymore, but take a peek. There are a few people there holding it. It's outrageous for you to make these claims over here to children that don't know any better. How would you know who has what in the states anymore when you're spending increasingly more time in Amsterdam? Claiming that you are the only one holding a cut you didn't create, and on top of that, has a decent documentation of it's origin as of late, is ridiculous.


hate to ask, but who are you referring to? also i don't think everyone believes hes the only one with it but one of the very few. Chemdog even stated that he doesn't have it any more due to lack of vigor so he started some s1's i think in 94 or 96. my whole take on after reading what he stated, is that everoney or mostly everyone have a cut of the s1's and not the original.
i've seen some claims as of lately on quite a few boards (farm esp.) the moment someone posting that they have a chem 91 skunk va clone the poster gets shot down immediately, so there has to be some kind of truth to it.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Not to defend swerve in any way, but no one really take you serious over here. Children that don't know any better, really? You should take a good look in the mirror dude.


Yes, children. Reading posts here makes me wonder where RIU advertises. I was never aware of this site until mrs RD told me she had a headache from being here. But somehow there are tens of thousands of idiots that can't spell, don't know how to use a search function, or read a grow book. Seriously, the level of ignorance and general lack of effort put forth by the majority of members to acquire knowledge baffles me. 

People post questions that are answered in a thread 3" away on their screen. "should I be worried my check isn't cashed yet" was right above the "how long is it taking the state to cash checks?" thread. Or how about the dude with the breading jernel or gernal?!!?? It seems like you have to go out of your way to make these mistakes. Cause it means you're so far off how shit is spelled that spellcheck doesn't even know what you mean. These are things I've never seen on any other forum except RIU. 

I call it like I see it. I don't care if it offends some people, but the sheer fact is, this site is marketed toward younger, less educated people, period.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol. All that coming from someone with zero credibility. You don't like RIU, leave. Who the fuck are you? I can answer that, NOBODY. A follower, a wannabe, a huge tool. This is like the 3rd time I've read you talk down on the people here as if you are better than them/us. Fuckin no pics having ass, can't even come up with a username that isn't RD. If I was MRs Rd or her better half, I would have took your brown nosing license a long time ago and told you to rep yourself. But since they didn't and continue to let you run your mouth like a half tard, it really reflects on the kind of people they are. Find me any forum where the majority of members use spell check or don't need it, I dare you. I don't just get on weed forums, I'm into other hobbies too, and people suck at spelling all over the place.



Rare D MI said:


> Yes, children. Reading posts here makes me wonder where RIU advertises. I was never aware of this site until mrs RD told me she had a headache from being here. But somehow there are tens of thousands of idiots that can't spell, don't know how to use a search function, or read a grow book. Seriously, the level of ignorance and general lack of effort put forth by the majority of members to acquire knowledge baffles me.
> 
> People post questions that are answered in a thread 3" away on their screen. "should I be worried my check isn't cashed yet" was right above the "how long is it taking the state to cash checks?" thread. Or how about the dude with the breading jernel or gernal?!!?? It seems like you have to go out of your way to make these mistakes. Cause it means you're so far off how shit is spelled that spellcheck doesn't even know what you mean. These are things I've never seen on any other forum except RIU.
> 
> I call it like I see it. I don't care if it offends some people, but the sheer fact is, this site is marketed toward younger, less educated people, period.


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Swerve, I know you don't hit ICmag cause no one takes you seriously over there anymore, but take a peek. There are a few people there holding it. It's outrageous for you to make these claims over here to children that don't know any better. How would you know who has what in the states anymore when you're spending increasingly more time in Amsterdam? Claiming that you are the only one holding a cut you didn't create, and on top of that, has a decent documentation of it's origin as of late, is ridiculous.



Funny, no one takes you seriously anywhere.


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. All that coming from someone with zero credibility. You don't like RIU, leave. Who the fuck are you? I can answer that, NOBODY. A follower, a wannabe, a huge tool. This is like the 3rd time I've read you talk down on the people here as if you are better than them/us. Fuckin no pics having ass, can't even come up with a username that isn't RD. If I was MRs Rd or her better half, I would have took your brown nosing license a long time ago and told you to rep yourself. But since they didn't and continue to let you run your mouth like a half tard, it really reflects on the kind of people they are. Find me any forum where the majority of members use spell check or don't need it, I dare you. I don't just get on weed forums, I'm into other hobbies too, and people suck at spelling all over the place.



I agree completely. This guy has singlehandedly made it where I would NEVER purchase Rare Shitness.

Makes me wonder what kind of insignificant piece of it, pretends they are part of a company that denies any thing to do with him.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Theirs Breeders and hackers on here that give away their seed-genetics and noone knows who they are well you know anonamous .
Better genetics. Hell that prize RD seed as meens nothing to the mass as its a dutch bought trophy.

Win something like Spannabis or any other and I might think of looking into them.

Some of the breeder-hackers that share their seed. Win prize's on forums and think to themselfs more prestige from that that any HTCC.

EG. If a member Won. Bud of the mounth on say 3 forums and ad great grow threads to go with them doesnt that make it a better title that HTCC. That weed you put through HTCC could have been anything. You could have bought a bag of CC Buddha Tahoe for all we know.


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 19, 2012)

With a name like rare dankness you'd have to wonder what your chances are of finding a keeper in a pack, anyway.
I've never really been interested in their products, but this douche just makes me dislike them altogether.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Swerve, I know you don't hit ICmag cause no one takes you seriously over there anymore, but take a peek. There are a few people there holding it. It's outrageous for you to make these claims over here to children that don't know any better. How would you know who has what in the states anymore when you're spending increasingly more time in Amsterdam? Claiming that you are the only one holding a cut you didn't create, and on top of that, has a decent documentation of it's origin as of late, is ridiculous.





Rare D MI said:


> I'm sure TR and his Colorado crew have it, I bet CBF has it, I remember him doing a pictorial with all of the chems a few years ago.
> 
> This must be why everyone thinks you sourced every OG to the community, cause they are kids and didn't watch things go down back in the day on overgrow. Stop pretending yo be the king of OG Kush. I haven't seen anything worth a damn in the dispensaries out here that was grown from your seeds. 6 different deadhead OG batches, not one has even a hint of OG to it. Must be like hitting the jackpot to get an OG expression in those.



well since i dont know u, i will go at this with a grain of salt and i will also educate u on this as well cuz ur ignorance shines here.....

where to start. how about this.. im not allowed onto icmag cuz rezdog didnt like me as i was competition and had me booted aka banned...this was after me and capt crip had out falling out 4+ years ago on doing seeds...so ur remark is invalid with the nobody takes me seriously anymore wtf are you talking about... considering noone knows anything about you and the company you try to rep doesnt even agree with you.. funny thing is i at first thuaght you were the homie S. but then realized your a fraud.. so back to the Lesson for you(research will actually help you sometimes before making a assss of yourself)

onto Tr and col crew Who is TR??? like i said i know almost everyone who recieved the real deal chem 91 sk va cut. only one i dont know is cob. but we ahve mutal friends.... 
CBF doesnt have the 91. he had the d and the 4 how do i know ask him who gave him the chem cuts.... funny thing is he will tell you Me... so again you dont know what the fuck your talking about... and i spend half the year in europe the rest in the states u think i dont have roots homie hahaha .. u forget i was putting out elites to the masses in 05.. so you were saying....

you also do realize apothecary has a fake chem91 out there thats a sour d hybrid that 99% of you have right??? or at least you do know this?? perhaps?

as to og kushes dont hate cuz i put the ogs the real ogs into seed first.. not my fault everyone 3 years after i did it decided to try to put og into seed.. hell people use cuts that dont even exist anymore but somehow they do... you do realize i ahve been messing with and smoking og kush since 98 in the sfv right...not in mi or co or anywhere outside of the SFV...so once again you were saying..

as to deadhead og you do realize it a chem 91 hybrid not a pure og..so that might be why your not getting full og...try the original og the tahoe og or my larry or my sfv you know the originals....but you wouldnt cuz your not cali or from cali .... i dont know where out here is but you can find our wares in clubs in mi in co in ore in wa in ri and in cali so once again you were saying...

post what you know not what u might think you do...i been around for almost 10years on these boards from overgrown on..


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 19, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by Rare D MI 
Swerve, I know you don't hit ICmag cause no one takes you seriously over there anymore, but take a peek. There are a few people there holding it. It's outrageous for you to make these claims over here to children that don't know any better. How would you know who has what in the states anymore when you're spending increasingly more time in Amsterdam? Claiming that you are the only one holding a cut you didn't create, and on top of that, has a decent documentation of it's origin as of late, is ridiculous.


​




*
lol heard of just as many hermies coming from you and swerve haha your both pollen hucking anything and everything and have 10 ogs


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 19, 2012)

Cobcoop is who I was talking About in Colorado homie. TR= Tierra rojo, friend's with him seems to have it. They are breeding with it. There's a thread on IC with their crosses on it. 

You don't know me swerve. But I've been on the forums 10 years also and have watched this all play out with the dhk and you and your friend's. I've seen the cuts move. Yes you had them in seed first, and I've smoked some Tahoe OG from seed that has been pretty good, but that wasn't even in the states, that was from grey area at the cup last year. 

Out here is Detroit, and yes a lot of clubs have your gear for sale and a lot of flowers on the menu, but like I said, I have yet to see anything here that would be a keeper for me. Especially the deadhead OG. Shit man, you're gonna give deadheads and OG a bad name with that line. Why call it OG if all you did was hit it with OG pollen that isn't even dominant in the cross? It's different if it's a strong afghani male that always shines through or something. But it's kind of bad when you can see 6 distinctly different representations of a strain called OG and none of them have the slightest bit of OG funk to them.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 19, 2012)

first off i dont use 10 ogs i use the originals and second neither my company nor Moonshine mans company are pollen chucking companies. 3rd Rare D MI doesnt have anything to do with Rd genetics so never assume he is apart of them just a fan boy.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 19, 2012)

so rare back to you telling me i dont know what im talking about when i clearly told you who... 

and deadhead isnt supposed to be an og man its a chem hybrid.. do you not read nor understand that... its pretty simple.. and my male makes og man thats a fact or i wouldnt be in business...comeone be a bit smarter than that....see if you have been around for so long why do you ride moonshine mans nuts so hard and name yourself after his company so you can have some type of correlation to him or his company thats called riding nuts man..you didnt or couldnt create your own name or you have a bad name amongst the heads of the weed community and your to much of a bitch to come out... even if you do know them in which she said.. but we will find out to what extent my friend..you should do you own thing man...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Aug 19, 2012)

HI Swerve... Hi Mi Rare... lets not fight boys.. Your both respected friends. 
As for TR.... nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 19, 2012)

Capt people may suck at spelling everywhere, but I'm on a lot of non weed forums too, and everything I said still rings true. People on music, or other hobby forums are no where near as needy and child like as the members here. Everyone here wants swerve and sannie to hold their hands while they grow out their seeds. And then they cry to them if something gets fucks up. 

It seems like everyone here is itching to participate no matter what level they are at. I spent 2 years reading overgrow before I ever made a name and posted there. Until you have a question that hasn't been answered, something positive to say, or some piece of grow knowledge to drop/pictures to put up, don't post. Read, comprehend and put your new knowledge into action. 

And I love how you all defend a site so intensely that has entire forums dedicated to illegal activities. People talking about selling drugs in the briefcase, 15 year olds asking if they should eat mushrooms or where to buy bath salts in the hallucinogens forum. Like I said, this site is obviously marketed to a young age demographic. I'd be willing to bet the overwhelming majority of members here are 18-30 and have been smoking weed less than 10 years.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 19, 2012)

Only place I have RD in my name is here, so that I could come officially answer some questions for moon and the mrs. When they couldn't get to them. Figured it would be smart to have rd in the name so people would know that my info comes from the company. 
I do my own thing, I'm nothing more than a friend that offered to help out. I'm not riding nuts. If I was, I'd probably be in Colorado or Europe right now getting my nut riding on in the big time. But I'm not, I'm in Detroit grinding it out trying to further our medical movement and produce the best medicine I can.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> 15 year olds



Dude, they are everywhere, and some have apparently been breeding their entire lives. But nobody is forcing you to respond to or even acknowledge them. I haven't been here very long, and don't have the time to go to multiple different forums all day, but there is at least a generous handful of people here who know what they are talking about and are worth talking to. Let's not just start trashing an entire site because it has a few trolls.


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Dude, they are everywhere, and some have apparently been breeding their entire lives. But nobody is forcing you to respond to or even acknowledge them. I haven't been here very long, and don't have the time to go to multiple different forums all day, but there is at least a generous handful of people here who know what they are talking about and are worth talking to. Let's not just start trashing an entire site because it has a few trolls.



Problem is, he is one of the trolls.


----------



## jonbo (Aug 19, 2012)

what a joke that mrs rare d would back someone like this. says volumes about the company. pathetic. you come here and put down the user base but want to promote your shit seeds because you are greedy fucks. disgusting.

this joker is asking for people to post pics when plenty do. and he has not posted one fucking picture. the only people setting the mmj movement back are sick pricks like you and your shit company. 

dont fucking post here if you dont like the user base. find another fucking forum


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2012)

jonbo said:


> what a joke that mrs rare d would back someone like this. says volumes about the company. pathetic. you come here and put down the user base but want to promote your shit seeds because you are greedy fucks. disgusting.
> 
> this joker is asking for people to post pics when plenty do. and he has not posted one fucking picture. the only people setting the mmj movement back are sick pricks like you and your shit company.
> 
> dont fucking post here if you dont like the user base. find another fucking forum


 Cant possibly agree more. That "rep" has turned me so against their company I didnt know it was even possible to dislike a company so much. Then to see the owner's wife back up that "rep" really shows the level of professionalism by that company. I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt, I would never order from them I dont care if they came up with the best strain in the history of the world.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well here is a Fuckin Kill Bill Deadhead Og Pheno I got it is SFV OG Leaning with heavy 91 SV smell got it in! got it in 2010 it is a heavy yielder 30 days of veg and it yields 5 zips dry super crusted in trichs!!! Trust Swerve is good at what he does and did it first so dont hate, appreciate!!


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 19, 2012)

jonbo said:


> what a joke that mrs rare d would back someone like this. says volumes about the company. pathetic. you come here and put down the user base but want to promote your shit seeds because you are greedy fucks. disgusting.
> 
> 
> this joker is asking for people to post pics when plenty do. and he has not posted one fucking picture. the only people setting the mmj movement back are sick pricks like you and your shit company.
> ...


dafuq are u talking about the only shiting your doing is adding bad rep to the company your not ready anything you dont even have the fucking balls to say it from you own accoutn to show how much you love the forum instead u make a shit as smurf just to post this bullshit?

plus where did Mrs. Rare dankness even approve of what MR. rare is talking about?All she said was that its senseless to be disrespectful--> 


> HI Swerve... Hi Mi Rare... lets not fight boys.. Your both respected friends.
> As for TR.... nothing to worry about.


the one downgrading this forum is mr rare thats the one u should address to and not rare dankness...downgrading a company you know nothing about and which u haven't even tried!Plus read some reviews a lot of them are really good instead of just brainless hating...


----------



## jonbo (Aug 19, 2012)

hey rare d mi, since you have a problem with 15 yr olds. want to help this guy communicate.



> the only shiting your doing is adding bad rep to the company your not ready anything you dont even have the fucking balls to say it from you own accoutn


i dont speak retard.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol what your saying is just pathetic you say that they downgrade this community this would make people think you actually approve of this forum and you do not like the way people are treated by them but then again your account is a fake account made just to hate on rare dankness.and why would I need to write in good English if you just make a account for pure hating if you want me to talk in a good manner and actually read the comment which Mrs. Rare Dankness made and could talk on the same level.All you did was insult too then you act like a sir the moment u get insulted lol


----------



## jonbo (Aug 19, 2012)

whatever, sir. if i was part of a company i would not go around liking posts that put down the people who are my customers. bad form imho.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 19, 2012)

jonbo said:


> hey rare d mi, since you have a problem with 15 yr olds. want to help this guy communicate.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont speak retard.


good one. i've been reading some funny post on here as of lately and this one is at the top.


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 19, 2012)

It's weird to criticize this site for supporting illegal activity when growing cannabis is an illegal activity...
This site is definitely a younger crowd though.. Its wayy different than ICmag thats for sure


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yes, children. Reading posts here makes me wonder where RIU advertises. I was never aware of this site until mrs RD told me she had a headache from being here. .


 Miss rd thought she could handle business and failed miserably.
To this day simple questions go unanswered. Bunch of fraudsters if you ask me.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 19, 2012)

woogie boogie nigger


----------



## smang (Aug 19, 2012)

The nut clinger is at it again.
This time he's riding RD's dick so hard I can smell the burnt vaseline from here. 
I honestly won't buy a single RD product until this asshat of a rep is booted or not supported and the longer this goes on not only will me and Stealthweed not buy some i'm sure the effect of his mouth on these forums will surely be felt soon enough.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

just was on the mag combing through some threads, u know the usual ie csg, cvs, karma, horti and rd and look what i stumbled on https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=244060. now this isn't to start anything but i never did like the mag, so i rarely posted there, and this could possibly be the reason why. i also noticed that they tend to censor people unjustly and delete post and threads that expose them for what they are and about. but yet we got these grown man *here *screamin *icmag*. y u may ask, is because of the fact that some don't like when others isn't scared to speak their mind. it terrifies the weak, because no one is there to save them. i believe that if anyone can defend them self and is very sure of it would never accept the shit that goes on over there. i don't know why someone would (besides a breeder) suggest or even promote to bring the culture of icmag here or any site and it just baffles me. no disrespect, but i've been seeing some people (from such sites) screaming for admins and mods to police the site more and the more they scream for it the more it only shows that some just need that extra security blanket (that riu does not provide) to fully express themselves. one of the reasons why i like riu, every man for them self. there's no team (only i) here to try to shame and gang up on others because you got some mod or admin backing you up. man up because you are on riu.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

You know i was eyeing some of rd gear but something just kept me from pulling on some!
hmm maybe it was the lack of test grows And no pic! And now this nonsense with riu
being a bunch of 15yr olds! Is a total lack of respect! Serves got his issue but dam! You
make him look like a saint! 

I hope the door hits you right in the ass as you make your way out of this forum 

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

RDMI and Mrs RD on Dr Phil.


[video=youtube;iSq2sI5SMws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSq2sI5SMws[/video]


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 20, 2012)

wow. another interesting thread on RIU. since Iv'e already been called most of those cute middle school names I guess I will chime in here. 

First thanks swerve for validating the 91 used in some of the the strains I hav. And I believe it is your deadhead x tahoe OG that is half of the homeless purple.. Good shit. One of my guys likes it so well he has a 2 foot leaf of it tatted on his body. Thanks

second RIU. Mrs. RD picked this site for a fresh start for their fresh company. I think she thought y'all where cute n cuddlie. When I came over here to read some reviews,cute n cuddlie had turned into a bunch of shitters n spitters. Passive agressive bullies you know who you are. Now you are stuck with RD MI and myself. You lucky fuckers!

next RD MI. he is a big boy who can defend him self,but he is also a donor and a friend so let me straiten a couple of things out. I am twice his age and will gladly take any advice he offers. Hell I have been growing longer than he has been around,still I would value his advice. Noob? hardly...Abrasive yeap. so what.. I have read all sorts of comments about him and I but I can't seem to find where we are wrong??? As far as setting back the community?? OMG!! WTF!!! He carries proof of his commitment to this cause every where he goes. Don't like Him? fine.How would that effect how a seed grows???

@ fresh I will treasure your award. It will always have a special place here under the bridge


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey if you grab a bull you get the horns mango! That goes for anyone!
The fact is this place is full of bull! 
Most of these lame assaults on oneanother are avoidable, sure, but they bring out the truth many times. That can be good irrespective of the frenzy it creates. However I don't see how you benefit coming up in the bulls and telling them their space is shite and they are ALL lumped to immature and unintelligent hooligans, that is absurd. There are plenty of mature, intelligent, and enjoyable people here and it's sad that you (RD's) can't help but join the least common denominator here. Just because you see a post that is objectionable doesn't mean you have to object. Have you not heard that it is better to be thought a simpleton than to open your mouth and remove all doubt. 
I am glad this RD-MI is a good guy and is a champion for the compassion movement, that didn't stop him from coming up in here and making an ass of himself. Respect is a two way street, one person at a time.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I did not mean ALL sorry..I work for some of the members from MI...who are also donors to the proj.

Damn thats a great avay!!!!!


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ basically why I'm here. rius strain info forum seems much more active too

whoops this was a reply to freshtodeath a lot has happened since then...haha


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 20, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm sure TR and his Colorado crew have it, I bet CBF has it, I remember him doing a pictorial with all of the chems a few years ago.
> 
> This must be why everyone thinks you sourced every OG to the community, cause they are kids and didn't watch things go down back in the day on overgrow. Stop pretending yo be the king of OG Kush. I haven't seen anything worth a damn in the dispensaries out here that was grown from your seeds. 6 different deadhead OG batches, not one has even a hint of OG to it. Must be like hitting the jackpot to get an OG expression in those.



lol you came out of nowhere talking shit to swerve and claiming that your buddys still have it. lets see some of your work or grow logs or anything that would lead someone to believe you know actually know anything about growing. all i have seen come out of your mouth is bs or makes you look stupid


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 20, 2012)

does everyone in Detroit think there


----------



## steampick (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you mean "they're"? 

This thread is unintentionally hilarious, unintentionally confusing, and unintentionally hard to read. I mean, everybody can spell shit wrong sometimes, but the complete lack of punctuation makes people's thoughts appear as confused, muddled, and barely coherent. I try not to judge, but you all are making it damn hard.


----------



## althor (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I dont even bother reading things that are all crammed together like some of the above posts. People can make fun of grammar nazi's and yes some can be overboard. This is a form of communication and if you want to be taken seriously, you must be able to communicate in a way that is somewhat readable.A misspelling or typo is going to happen, and sometimes frequently, but anyone with enough sense to "correct" someone clearly understands what they were attempting to communicate. That mess above is in no way worth trying to decipher though.


----------



## steampick (Aug 20, 2012)

Communication in forums like these depends on one's ability to write. Writing sensibly requires some effort. If that effort isn't there, it probably is best to skip it. I mean, for short posts, who cares, but for longer ones that try to explain the intricacies of breeding and strain crossing, well...I think you get my drift.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 21, 2012)

steampick said:


> Communication in forums like these depends on one's ability to write. Writing sensibly requires some effort. If that effort isn't there, it probably is best to skip it. I mean, for short posts, who cares, but for longer ones that try to explain the intricacies of breeding and strain crossing, well...I think you get my drift.



Some people give short answers as they have writen answers numbers of times.
How things have changed in way we research, well you know,,,,

I was a browser of OG,reefermans and a few other sites before joining, when I did join it was for things that ad not yet been looked at.
Today people cant be even bothered to run a basic google search.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> just was on the mag combing through some threads, u know the usual ie csg, cvs, karma, horti and rd and look what i stumbled on https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=244060. now this isn't to start anything but i never did like the mag, so i rarely posted there, and this could possibly be the reason why. i also noticed that they tend to censor people unjustly and delete post and threads that expose them for what they are and about. but yet we got these grown man *here *screamin *icmag*. y u may ask, is because of the fact that some don't like when others isn't scared to speak their mind. it terrifies the weak, because no one is there to save them. i believe that if anyone can defend them self and is very sure of it would never accept the shit that goes on over there. i don't know why someone would (besides a breeder) suggest or even promote to bring the culture of icmag here or any site and it just baffles me. no disrespect, but i've been seeing some people (from such sites) screaming for admins and mods to police the site more and the more they scream for it the more it only shows that some just need that extra security blanket (that riu does not provide) to fully express themselves. one of the reasons why i like riu, every man for them self. there's no team (only i) here to try to shame and gang up on others because you got some mod or admin backing you up. man up because you are on riu.


main reason I left ICM was over their thread censoring. Mainly genuine qustions like.
How as Gypsy got seeds the breeder never even released. (many of the Gypsy brand are fakes)... Questions like that disapear , sometimes so does the user and any trace of them.

But the same thing happens on forums that have advertisers , look at uk420 same thing .


----------



## smang (Aug 21, 2012)

And RD MI is speechless, dunno I don't get it.

When people finally catch on and people raise up and tell him how much of an idiot he is he seems to acknowledge the fact, yet in a few days or weeks hes up and doing it again, its like it goes in through one ear and out the other. In this case though its through one eye and out the other.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> just was on the mag combing through some threads, u know the usual ie csg, cvs, karma, horti and rd and look what i stumbled on https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=244060. now this isn't to start anything but i never did like the mag, so i rarely posted there, and this could possibly be the reason why. i also noticed that they tend to censor people unjustly and delete post and threads that expose them for what they are and about. but yet we got these grown man *here *screamin *icmag*. y u may ask, is because of the fact that some don't like when others isn't scared to speak their mind. it terrifies the weak, because no one is there to save them. i believe that if anyone can defend them self and is very sure of it would never accept the shit that goes on over there. i don't know why someone would (besides a breeder) suggest or even promote to bring the culture of icmag here or any site and it just baffles me. no disrespect, but i've been seeing some people (from such sites) screaming for admins and mods to police the site more and the more they scream for it the more it only shows that some just need that extra security blanket (that riu does not provide) to fully express themselves. one of the reasons why i like riu, every man for them self. there's no team (only i) here to try to shame and gang up on others because you got some mod or admin backing you up. man up because you are on riu.


UUUUmmmmm HUH? Not sure what your point here is.If there is one... 

yeap IC is over modded.I notice the Mods here pick sides also, so I see no difference. Threads get binned here also.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> UUUUmmmmm HUH? Not sure what your point here is.If there is one...
> 
> yeap IC is over modded.I notice the Mods here pick sides also, so I see no difference. Threads get binned here also.


After the insults and personal attacks not because a breeder is a mod or vendor.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 21, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> UUUUmmmmm HUH? Not sure what your point here is.If there is one...
> 
> yeap IC is over modded.I notice the Mods here pick sides also, so I see no difference. Threads get binned here also.


Mods here have experience in buying a growing seeds.
I dont think they take sides they share what they think.

Because RD is questioned about their grow info buy mods does that make them Biased?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 21, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> Mods here have experience in buying a growing seeds.
> I dont think they take sides they share what they think.
> 
> Because RD is questioned about their grow info buy mods does that make them Biased?


did not know any mods had..what did I miss

Mods Moderate. Picking a side is not moderation. I see things in black or white I'm told.. Never the Mods life for me , even tho some sites have offered.:0 ...I kno i kno it's because I'm so nice


----------



## althor (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a feeling he was just told to stay out of the swerve discussion. Crazy that a rep from another company would even deign to jump in a thread to start trash talking another breeder. 

You can say whatever you want that he isnt an employee of Rare Dankness. But the Ms. has said that he is a highly respected friend and allows him to (de)rep the company even if he isnt getting paid (which is really nut-hugging if you ask me).


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 21, 2012)

smang said:


> And RD MI is speechless, dunno I don't get it.
> 
> When people finally catch on and people raise up and tell him how much of an idiot he is he seems to acknowledge the fact, yet in a few days or weeks hes up and doing it again, its like it goes in through one ear and out the other. In this case though its through one eye and out the other.


Or I have a life and don't always feel like feeding the trolls...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 21, 2012)

althor said:


> I have a feeling he was just told to stay out of the swerve discussion. Crazy that a rep from another company would even deign to jump in a thread to start trash talking another breeder.
> 
> You can say whatever you want that he isnt an employee of Rare Dankness. But the Ms. has said that he is a highly respected friend and allows him to (de)rep the company even if he isnt getting paid (which is really nut-hugging if you ask me).


Ok??? So If you are a Breeder are all of your friends nut huggers?? Or just the Highly respected one??


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 21, 2012)

althor said:


> I have a feeling he was just told to stay out of the swerve discussion. Crazy that a rep from another company would even deign to jump in a thread to start trash talking another breeder.
> 
> You can say whatever you want that he isnt an employee of Rare Dankness. But the Ms. has said that he is a highly respected friend and allows him to (de)rep the company even if he isnt getting paid (which is really nut-hugging if you ask me).


I was not told to stay out of anything. In fact, it's the other way around... Who hasn't posted since mrs RD. Confirmed I know what I'm talking about? Why do you think she came here? I didn't contact her. How did she know to come to this random thread?? Swerve contacted her, she said I know what I'm talking about, he shut up. 

I wasn't coming in to bash swerve as a breeder. I came in to bash him as a person for making arrogant outrageous claims, perpetuating false information to the community, and not being humble and just giving credit where credit is due. 

I give him credit for being smart and cashing in on the OG craze first. Obviously he blew up cause he put OG in seed first for the masses. But he got them from other people that had been growing them, the dhk and friends got them out to people who deserved them and they've been circulating ever since. It's just annoying to me when I see posts on forums like this listing where OG comes from and like 5 of them say sourced by swerve.

The mrs told us not to fight. I will respect that. Maybe we'll smoke a joint at the cup this year and squash shit. But I still stand by everything I said, especially about RIU. Seems to be a small minority that agree with me. Thanks for existing.


----------



## althor (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, I hear what you are saying and will leave it alone.
I still have to ask you, you do realize once you made the screen name you did, everyone who sees it will associate you with Rare Dankness? You also know that the way you handle some of your posts is at the very least, unprofessional?
If you really consider those from Rare Dankness as your friends, do you consider that the way you respond to people (especially using the rare dankness name) that you, in fact, hurt your friends?
I know its easy to say, well there are plenty of people buying seeds so who gives a shit if I upset a handful and they will never buy seeds... problem with that is, if you choose to "rep" a company you need to "rep" that company and not be in the middle of so many disagreements and arguments. You especially dont want to do things that MAY offend people. Safe is always better than sorry.


----------



## althor (Aug 21, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Ok??? So If you are a Breeder are all of your friends nut huggers?? Or just the Highly respected one??


 And you are another prime example of bad representation.
Rare Dankness seems full of those.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 21, 2012)

People refusing to buy the genetics because of something a friend of the breeder says is their loss. I'm amazed at how petty people are. "my feelings are hurt, so I'm gonna talk shit about a company and never grow their genetics no matter how good they are"

It's ridiculous. Anyone who let's anything but personal experience and preference decide what they grow is extremely misguided. I can't think of any breeder who's seeds I wouldn't grow if it was all I had acess to. By completely writing a whole company off because of something someone says on the Internet, you're just shooting yourself in the foot. most of the time y'all are saying you won't by RD beans because of my personal opinions. All of the info I give about RD will be accurate, most other other things are my opinions or info that I have learned. 

But anyway, like I said earlier. Other people have the skunk va, if you're in Colorado and looking for something with that cut in it, check out new house seeds. They have multiple strains available using it. And I'm not even friend's with them, just trying to give helpful info.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 21, 2012)

Homeless beans isn't affiliated with rare dankness. He is doing some testing for new strains and growing some of the gear, but thats it. Not everyone who has an opinion differing from yours or the majority is an employee or friend. Sometimes they're just happy customers or people with strong opinions.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 21, 2012)

lol thats all i have to say..... and dont make urself bigger than u think you are there ol chap.. i never shut up i simply am letting everyone else say their piece. but i respect MRS and MM. Simple.. and please lets burn one at the cup would lvoe to chatt man always love hearing how evil i am from people


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> would lvoe to chatt man always love hearing how evil i am from people


I warned you about that scary pic on the tude


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> @ fresh I will treasure your award. It will always have a special place here under the bridge


you lost me there, i mean no disrespect, but i don't know if that was a shot at me or acknowledgement. whatever the case, thanks for the post and sending good vibes to all who choose to stand up for themselves and not by someone just because.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> UUUUmmmmm HUH? Not sure what your point here is.If there is one...
> 
> yeap IC is over modded.I notice the Mods here pick sides also, so I see no difference. Threads get binned here also.


uuummm huh, the point was to show how a lot of you are screaming police, trolls and haters when someone asks legitimate questions about someone's work and get mad because nothing isn't done about it. this isn't icmag and no one is here to save you. no threads are deleted, no mods to run to and no favoritism being displayed towards you or who you decide to clique up with. 
point being is that you knew what the culture was like when you joined, but you keep throwing icmag culture in the air hoping someone who can make a difference decides to implement the bogus shit that goes on over there to here. if you're an icmag fan go to icmag and post there. as you said, moonshine is not here to hold anyone's hand, neither is riu. 
you seemed alright for a minute, but you are 1000% faker. homelessbeans? i bet the only thing that's homeless about you is the bums you begged borrowed and stole from. your story doesn't even sound believable. check you out, lol, you're all about compassion. the only compassion i've seen is a brown noser jocking for position and trying to put anyone down who oppose what you're trying to be. 
don't get me wrong i post bs from time to time but you got me twisted for someone else. half the shit i write be out of boredom and i will always make more since than you, especially someone who's 70 taking notes from someone in their 20's.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 21, 2012)

Come on dude, that last post is some of the bs you refered to at the end... Do you know what the homeless beans project is? It's a complete giving idea conceived by this dude, who is not in his 70s. 

And I wanna know where these homeless bums are that have a ton of fire cannabis seeds. That's gotta be one of the funniest attempts at a put down ever. 

HB is not 1000% fake. He is real, and real compassionate. I have seen him give out free Simpson oil capsules to a patient in need that he just met that day.


----------



## smang (Aug 21, 2012)

RD MI,

Why would I support someone that supports assholes?
Dunno but to me if I don't like how its being run, i'm not going to support them to continue on with what I don't like.
Also you say that Swerve is fake and makes fake claims? Hmmm, let me think for a second, until you can find a grow report on all of your strains that has been smoked and tested, I wouldn't be making false accusations.
Escape trolling? How is this trolling i'm just saying whats on my mind and I see things for how they are.
You being arrogant and thinking you know better and using your relationship with Scott, MM and Mrs to out people down is pathetic.
If you aren't happy with the trolls here then simply leave. Its not that hard. And before you start bashing Swerve lets see you be as successful as he at breeding, maybe with a few mishaps in the way but nonetheless successful at what he does.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 21, 2012)

You are the definition of a troll, you have a post flaming me as your signature... Troll behavior if I've ever seen it... 

I never said swerve was fake, I've watched him grow just as long as I've watched moonshine grow. I gave him props for getting OGs in seed form first. All I said was he didn't source every OG and pass them around to the community, and that he wasn't the only person holding the skunk va. I also inquired as to why deadhead OG was named OG when i have yet to see anything close to OG come out of it. I may have asked it like a dick, but he answered. I wish it wasn't called OG. But whatever. 

In all honesty, swerve and I will probably meet and get along really well if I do make it out to the cup. We should all hit up the pancake spot down the street from the melkweg and have some Dutch pancakes and a few joints.


----------



## smang (Aug 21, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You are the definition of a troll, you have a post flaming me as your signature... Troll behavior if I've ever seen it...
> 
> I never said swerve was fake, I've watched him grow just as long as I've watched moonshine grow. I gave him props for getting OGs in seed form first. All I said was he didn't source every OG and pass them around to the community, and that he wasn't the only person holding the skunk va. I also inquired as to why deadhead OG was named OG when i have yet to see anything close to OG come out of it. I may have asked it like a dick, but he answered. I wish it wasn't called OG. But whatever.
> 
> In all honesty, swerve and I will probably meet and get along really well if I do make it out to the cup. We should all hit up the pancake spot down the street from the melkweg and have some Dutch pancakes and a few joints.


Thats a cute date. 
Anyways, something you've got to get clear is that age isn't experience. You talk about how old and noble you are. Just stop. You might be older but that doesn't mean shit to me, age is a figure experience isn't.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 22, 2012)

When did I talk about how old I am? There is a difference between being an adult and being old. I'm sure most of the people are of legal age. Doesn't mean they are grown up. I call these people children because of how they act. Not because they are young. Anyone who meets me thinks I'm older than I am, because I act it. I'm in my late 20s, most people I'm friends with are between 5 and 25 years older than me. Age is just a number.


----------



## smang (Aug 22, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> When did I talk about how old I am? There is a difference between being an adult and being old. I'm sure most of the people are of legal age. Doesn't mean they are grown up. I call these people children because of how they act. Not because they are young. Anyone who meets me thinks I'm older than I am, because I act it. I'm in my late 20s, most people I'm friends with are between 5 and 25 years older than me. Age is just a number.


Well when you're calling everyone children and acting as though you are older and talk about how you've seen Moonshine man and swerve grow since they started to m means that you are older, no? Yeah Swerve might not have been in the breeding game that long but still, the way you said it makes you seem like you've been around forever.
I don't act like a child. I act like myself maybe in your own mind I am a troll but I can assure you that i'm not.
You need to lighten up, the internet is not as serious as you think it might be. 
You may think of me as a troll but I simply do not beat around the bush and use fancy words simply to mask an insult. I go right to the point and if that makes me a troll so be it. 

Calling other breeders work out is alright to some extent, in this case you are picking out that you wish the Deadhead Og wasn't called OG, well when you start breeding yourself you can name whichever cross you make. 

And to the signature, it was a funny comment that I liked and decided to use as my Signature, yes it may be rude to some extent but perfectly accurate.
I mean what are you? You aren't a rep. You aren't part of RD yet you seem to represent them on the forums more than Mrs. I mean what the fuck is that? And then you claim you aren't associated with them, I don't get it. If you have their brand name incorporated in your user name than I would stop starting shit with people on the forums and I certainly wouldn't be rude to other breeders. You might claim to be grown up but from what I see, not that grown up.

But then again i'm just another troll right?
Keep thinking that.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 22, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> you lost me there, i mean no disrespect, but i don't know if that was a shot at me or acknowledgement. whatever the case, thanks for the post and sending good vibes to all who choose to stand up for themselves and not by someone just because.


Homelessbean i award you for valiant effort in sticking up for RD, but the pics and logs of what a lot of people are referring to are of his latest x's. i've went through some of his threads on icm and not even half of what's available now is even in them threads. 
i do give credit where credit is due, he definitely has great growing skills, but growing and breeding doesn't always go hand to hand. that's not to say he can't breed either but who's to say he can? are there any documentation showing so? if so, i don't think there would be anyone questioning him or his company. 
in this day in age too many people have gotten burned and took to many unnecessary losses and just because i got elites a lot of people don't have access to and crossed them together, doesn't always qualify you as a breeder or make you or your work more acceptable with some people. hence, the ones that you and a few like to deem as trolls.
funny thing is if this was a dutch company (green house, barney's etc.) everyone, including yourself, would be down there throats talking a whole bunch of shit. what's even funnier is that you and others call yourself checking people for asking about breeding technique or any other legitimate questions that you yourself can't even answer besides the "established breeder, new name" which really doesn't mean shit. how many established breeders are out there giving out unstable genetics? many. so what's your point? if you don't agree i could name some off the top of my head. 
all the speculation is to be expected, no matter what your status is. it seems like some just don't get it or could it be that we let some slide and cook and flame the rest? like i stated not even half of them x's are in those threads and an old cross isnt the same as a new cross unless you're using the same p1-stock to recreate the same old cross. take notice of some breeders like karma, csg, horti, hazeman and a host of others and how they're always having people publicly testing their new x's. news flash it's not for shits and giggles, there's a reason for that and im pretty sure you are aware of them.
from someone with the screen name that you have i would expect more understanding and compassion for others, and not adding or sparking unnecessary drama that this thread have been desperately trying to avoid since it was started.
i am pretty sure somewhere in the future there would be enough info and answers to satisfy everyone's questions, but until that time comes expect and respect someone else's concerns, money and mind the way you would want or expect others to treat you if you had concerns that oppose others.
idk maybe i am reading into this shit too much, but it seems like as of lately the ones who are calling others trollers could be the ones that's trolling. 
forgive me if i am wrong, i mean no disrespect; but it's hard not to notice that some down others and no one speaks of it then cry troller when someone stand up and speaks their minds

ringin any bells??? I mean no disrrespect...lol pasive agressive horse shit


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 22, 2012)

@ fresh.
I completely vouch for homelessbeans and his project being legit.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 22, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> @ fresh.
> I completely vouch for homelessbeans and his project being legit.


 Thanks!!! be careful Glad if you are friends with a breeder? you might be a Nut Hugger..

and legit??? well real anyway


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Aug 22, 2012)

If you take two true breeding strains you make an F1. If you sort through your F2 generation looking for the same traits as the F1 you have about 1 in 700 plants that will be just like the one your searching for. If I remember correctly on the F3 generation your odd go up to like 1 in 2000 (or worse) to find the right specimen.. If you found the right plants by the F4 generation things should be starting to get more uniform and by F6 and so on you have a legitimate strain.

I think almost all breeders today are unable to run the numbers needed to make a stable strain. Some come close but not since the days of huge greenhouse grows, back when skunk #1 and northern lights were queen. I commend most of todays breeders for doing what they can while staying safe but I also don't expect to see much new great breeding material until people can start doing 1000 plus plant grows just for breeding. Oh that'll be the day!


----------



## steampick (Aug 22, 2012)

*bigtobaccofarmer:*

Stop making sense about issues that are interesting and important. Can't you see there are people bickering here?


----------



## wheezer (Aug 22, 2012)

if you think there's NOT 100s of 1000+ plant grows that could support a proper breeding project, your nuts man.....there are plenty of em' in Norcal alone. It's not time and/or space restraints....it's laziness...why take a starin to F6 or even f4 when you can get 10 bucks a bean for F1s??? That's the problem...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong but I have not heard of any large breeding projects. Large production gardens don't count, they just use someone else's genetics. Either way I suppose greed is the issue, whether it be political or just the gardener.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe this is why you are seeing Spain becoming the next Mecca( a little caliphate humor) for breeders.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 23, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I believe this is why you are seeing Spain becoming the next Mecca( a little caliphate humor) for breeders.


Pero yo no hablo espanol!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2012)

ya entiendo guey!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cannobi genetics claims to have the 91 SV cut as well, In there Area 91?


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 30, 2012)

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?719-Cannobi-Genetics-Parentage-Mothers/page3 here are infos and pics can someone verify if its authentic?


----------



## Swerve (Aug 30, 2012)

hahahaah thats def not the 91 hahahahaa... look at nspecta or joebrand or jimmynitz if he has any pics from back in the day. or cob from icmag


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 30, 2012)

You mind posting any links or pics of your cut?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> You mind posting any links or pics of your cut?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I was thinking the same thing


I was thinkin the same thing y'all where thinkin..

Crom is a solid dude. His pics Show the leaf varigation that I was told to look for..so any insite would be helpful.

or you can heheheheh me off also


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 30, 2012)

Hehehehehe
I don't really need to question swerve since chem himself verified for him


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't say swerve didn't/doesn't have the cut just wanted to see it


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I know what everyone said. Actually that wasn't aimed at you it was aimed at the guy above. Maybe I read it wrong but seems to me this guy is trying to start some shit again.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah I know what everyone said. Actually that wasn't aimed at you it was aimed at the guy above. Maybe I read it wrong but seems to me this guy is trying to start some shit again.


Ok aimed at me??? I was just agreeing with those who had posted above me. So how was I starting shit?? 
Crom is a solid guy, if his 91 is not autheunic then show him why. Pretty fuckin simple, really. 
Zig? Problem with that? Why?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah I know what everyone said. Actually that wasn't aimed at you it was aimed at the guy above. Maybe I read it wrong but seems to me this guy is trying to start some shit again.


Ok aimed at me??? I was just agreeing with those who had posted above me. So how was I starting shit?? 
Crom is a solid guy, if his 91 is not autheunic then show him why. Pretty fuckin simple, really. 
Zig? Problem with that? Why?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

I font see nothing wrong with what homeless asked?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I font see nothing wrong with what homeless asked?


Thanks white. I just see u and hellraiser are mods. Funny never noticed, drugs may be a factor!! 
I am what I am!!


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 30, 2012)

Dang homeless, starting shit AGAIN? Just kidding. I thought that was a pretty simple request, myself. Pretty flattering that he referred to you as "the guy above". You are a pretty damn good grower, but to actually refer to you as God? Wouldn't go that far...


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 30, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah I know what everyone said. Actually that wasn't aimed at you it was aimed at the guy above. Maybe I read it wrong but seems to me this guy is trying to start some shit again.


So you are saying, if he isn't starting shit, then you are? lol. Homeless is one of the coolest alligators in the swamp. He doesn't troll, he is searching for answers to life's questions, just like the rest of us. lol
peace


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> So you are saying, if he isn't starting shit, then you are? lol. Homeless is one of the coolest alligators in the swamp. He doesn't troll, he is searching for answers to life's questions, just like the rest of us. lol
> peace


 I think that means we are still waiting for an answer. All being brothers in this War on Drugs. Why does it matter who or how the question was asked?? Yeah I ain't 'nice'. What have you done today? Nice don't matter in my world. Sorry it does in some of yours.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I think that means we are still waiting for an answer. All being brothers in this War on Drugs. Why does it matter who or how the question was asked?? Yeah I ain't 'nice'. What have you done today? Nice don't matter in my world. Sorry it does in some of yours.





HomeLessBeans said:


> I was thinkin the same thing y'all where thinkin..
> 
> Crom is a solid dude. His pics Show the leaf varigation that I was told to look for..so any insite would be helpful.
> 
> or you can heheheheh me off also


I mean where is anything rude or so called starting shit?
2 other people asked to see links or pics of swerve's cut so they can compare to what he says is the real 91 skunk va cut. I would like to know too.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 30, 2012)

I never spoke up to chime in to further my point... Other than cob having it, which swerve confirmed.... I recently got this cut from a random dude in Detroit that is a strain hunter. Went out west and dropped $ on the cut. I wasn't sure if it was it, so I didn't want to speak up.. But mine has the leaf veregation descriibed as the tell tale signs of it being real deal..

Just proving, swerve, it's held by other people that you don't know. How many people were maybe on hard times and realized they could get $500 or $1k for a single clone of the real skunk va chem 91? You don't know, and I don't know. Just cause the main players you're friend's with lost it, doesn't mean everyone did.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2012)

Swerve must have a crystal ball lol


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> So you are saying, if he isn't starting shit, then you are? lol. Homeless is one of the coolest alligators in the swamp. He doesn't troll, he is searching for answers to life's questions, just like the rest of us. lol
> peace[/QUOTE
> Wel I know "lifes" answers.. Just not the Chem conundrum ;(


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 31, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I never spoke up to chime in to further my point... Other than cob having it, which swerve confirmed.... I recently got this cut from a random dude in Detroit that is a strain hunter. Went out west and dropped $ on the cut. I wasn't sure if it was it, so I didn't want to speak up.. But mine has the leaf veregation descriibed as the tell tale signs of it being real deal..
> 
> Just proving, swerve, it's held by other people that you don't know. How many people were maybe on hard times and realized they could get $500 or $1k for a single clone of the real skunk va chem 91? You don't know, and I don't know. Just cause the main players you're friend's with lost it, doesn't mean everyone did.


But still no pics, which was the whole point of asking swerve for his. The only person putting pics up is Crom on a different site. Do you have pics of yours from the random dude? If not, there's no point in making claims.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2012)

No shit whats with this top secrete shit? Its just fucking weed....!


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 31, 2012)

We just want to see pics of weed!Stoners love weed.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> No shit whats with this top secrete shit? Its just fucking weed....!


Doesn't look like swerve's going to show off his plant, which means it either looks like shit, or it doesn't exist. If rdmi can't churn up a pic, then I'd have to say the same about his. I can't think of any other reason they wouldn't show off their goods.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe he's not at "home"

Sup Capt, how you been?! From betty white scat and capt crunch to john oates..... awesome... lol


----------



## Swerve (Aug 31, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> You mind posting any links or pics of your cut?



its all over twitter and instagram and my facebook page .. but no prob i wil post the smaller growing ladies that are new moms.. then bigger better pics when im back in the states..

like i said they are small just getting going new moms


----------



## Swerve (Aug 31, 2012)

oh capt no its means i have a life like running a business here in Amsterdam. before i head back to the states... i will have my employee grab a better pic of the bigger grown mom above this shot was 2 weeks ago. about 4-5 days after being put in the system... so keep talking shit but if crom was so outstanding why would he be working my alien og line cuz im not working the aliens anymore.. lol if they/you had the real 91 they/you would have it in seed already but they talk cuz they dont and cant walk .. see thats the difference i already have it in seed.. just not enough for the masses yet.. but thats handled now so you all can ahve your own chem 91.. kinda like the tahoe tessie cut.. lol everyone can have their very own tahoe and chem 91... 

rare mi you dam well know thats a bs cut.. so please.. if its so out there come up with the real cut not the sour d apothecary hybrid.. or did you all forget about that fraud... or did you even know ....

and it would be impossible for anyone to ahve got this cut directly from chemdog my friend anytime in the lst 4+ years.cuz he didnt have it..i know i talked to him and hung out with him he was a real life friend..so ladies continue chatting and talking 

the floor is yours

oh and capt ur panties need another ringing eh!!!!.


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 31, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Ok aimed at me??? I was just agreeing with those who had posted above me. So how was I starting shit??
> Crom is a solid guy, if his 91 is not autheunic then show him why. Pretty fuckin simple, really.
> Zig? Problem with that? Why?


Guess I was wrong. Sorry dude.
It was the hehehe part just sounded like you were being condescending not just asking to see a pic of the real deal. 
I mean if you just wanted to see some pics of the 91 they're easy to find. All of the old threads with the main dudes are still out there are on the farm and on ic


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 31, 2012)

View attachment 2316333....................................................................


----------



## Swerve (Sep 1, 2012)

please stop posting that its so wrong and filled with crap its not true.....at alllll why just look at the strains and how they dont amke sense as to what really came out aside from rezdogs crap in there


----------



## Swerve (Sep 1, 2012)

wheres the morons talking shit about me.. i post up the real deal and the run with tails between their legs.. damm


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Sep 1, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Guess I was wrong. Sorry dude.
> It was the hehehe part just sounded like you were being condescending not just asking to see a pic of the real deal.
> I mean if you just wanted to see some pics of the 91 they're easy to find. All of the old threads with the main dudes are still out there are on the farm and on ic


No biggie Bud. The heheheheh was a repeat of swerve's gurlish giggle


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Sep 1, 2012)

Swerve said:


> wheres the morons talking shit about me.. i post up the real deal and the run with tails between their legs.. damm


Wow!! Yeap that one pic really scared everyone off. Or? Labor Day weekend has priority? Remember? 3 day party at the end of summer?

As an aside?? Name calling??really?? What is next? "Ur momma is so fat"?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 1, 2012)

Swerve said:


> its all over twitter and instagram and my facebook page .. but no prob i wil post the smaller growing ladies that are new moms.. then bigger better pics when im back in the states..
> 
> like i said they are small just getting going new moms View attachment 2315876



How can anyone tell what it is when it's in veg?


----------



## Clankie (Sep 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> How can anyone tell what it is when it's in veg?


Apparently, Swerve is so incredibly in tune and one with the very nature of Chem 91 that he can tell with one look at any plant whether it is Chem 91 or not. Things like how it is grown, temperatures, age of flowering, nute levels in veg, none of that can make a difference enough that Swerve can't just look at one pic and immediately know that it isn't Chem 91. He's just that good. Now, me, I have been growing some strains for around 7-9 years now, and while I can tell those vegging plants apart without any labels, I don't think I could just look at a veg pic of an obvious sativa dom and be all like: "Oh, there's no conceivable way that that plant is Island Sweet Skunk."
_
Clarification edit: Before anyone jumps on me for it, I realize that Chem 91 is clone only (obvs) and therefore has little variation, but I have been growing many strains from one original genetic sample and there is often enough variation that I don't think I could make that judgement from pics alone, unless it was an obvious difference, such as leaf shape or total bud structure difference. Although environment can greatly effect both of these things. Now, if you gave me a finished bud sample, that's another story entirely._


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Sep 1, 2012)

Clankie said:


> Apparently, Swerve is so incredibly in tune and one with the very nature of Chem 91 that he can tell with one look at any plant whether it is Chem 91 or not. Things like how it is grown, temperatures, age of flowering, nute levels in veg, none of that can make a difference enough that Swerve can't just look at one pic and immediately know that it isn't Chem 91. He's just that good. Now, me, I have been growing some strains for around 7-9 years now, and while I can tell those vegging plants apart without any labels, I don't think I could just look at a veg pic of an obvious sativa dom and be all like: "Oh, there's no conceivable way that that plant is Island Sweet Skunk."
> _
> Clarification edit: Before anyone jumps on me for it, I realize that Chem 91 is clone only (obvs) and therefore has little variation, but I have been growing many strains from one original genetic sample and there is often enough variation that I don't think I could make that judgement from pics alone, unless it was an obvious difference, such as leaf shape or total bud structure difference. Although environment can greatly effect both of these things. Now, if you gave me a finished bud sample, that's another story entirely._


I agree completely..... Now who's got some samples eh!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I think you should be fair enough if he says that he's in Europe give him a chance no need to bash people for a plant, do you have any idea when you will be getting that Seeds on the market?Will they be tested?


----------



## Swerve (Sep 1, 2012)

the beans are tested and about 4 months or so for the bulk orders... we expected more issues but found them to be very minimal. suprisingly..and you can clearly tell if its a clone only ....it should look the same or have the general same structure...not much variation.

i can document the whole thing if i get the chance. just to shut a few of you up once and for all but you will still talk pointless banter..lol
dont hate appreciate hahahahaha

im just tryn to get yall the legitimate super rare shit not the fake bullshit..!


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 1, 2012)

I want everyone to know, that if this is some bullshit ploy to hype up some new seeds, It's not gonna work. I am not gonna jump and buy all these beans every fucking time. It doesn't work that way. Enough is enough damn it. Can't just say it's awesome, and then I buy it!! 

Well, maybe 1 pack wouldn't hurt.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 1, 2012)

Tester beans would help then probably issues cold be solved beforehand...and you get free documentation and rep...


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2012)

i think i would take on that burden for you swerve you can send me as many test beans as it takes


----------



## Rare D MI (Sep 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> rare mi you dam well know thats a bs cut.. so please.. if its so out there come up with the real cut not the sour d apothecary hybrid.. or did you all forget about that fraud... or did you even know ....
> 
> and it would be impossible for anyone to ahve got this cut directly from chemdog my friend anytime in the lst 4+ years.cuz he didnt have it..i know i talked to him and hung out with him he was a real life friend..so ladies continue chatting and talking
> 
> ...


Whatever you say swerve... I'm out in CO right now, was talking to another friend and telling him about my 91 cut and the story, and this thread. If I want by the end of the weekend I can get a verified skunk va cut to take home through cob and friend's. Then I can compare side by side if this one the random dude in Detroit got is legit or not, but I'd put money on it being the same cut. As I'm almost positive he purchased it out here through some of the fringe members of the new house team.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 2, 2012)

bsb said:


> jimmy where did you get your chem 91???????? make'in any s1's





Jimmynitz said:


> From a legit source, it's the skunk va cut without a doubt.
> 
> 
> Sorry no 91 S1s from me bsb. I'm all about outcrossing them chems, utilized in that way they are friggin great imho..but you'll never see a "chem" S1 from me ever. I feel that I'd likely open a genetic Pandora's Box if I made chem 91 S1's. Some people have already made S1's with the skunk va and they mostly didn't turn out as good as expected from what I've read on a few sites...real hit and miss. Kinda the same deal with the chem d...I think it was swerve...he had the real cut, selfed it and the s1's produced a lot of low yielding hermy plants.
> ...


this isn't to start any bullshit, but just wanted to put it out there that you're not the only one who's had it and S1 the 91. it seems like it wasn't worth it to do so, so the few who had it and tried it figured that part out and just made x's with it. with that being said, i wonder if people are still going to buy into the hype?


----------



## tags420 (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a new vendor at organicann that is called green thumb healing. He claims to have the skunk va cut of the 91 and advertises it as the skunk va. He only brings in a few at a time and are always like 3ft in a 1gal. They look really healthy specially for the pot size but as we all know the va cut is pretty much is sketchy.
It had 7 fingers on the leaves...I know the D only has 5, could it be real.


----------



## MD84 (Sep 24, 2012)

i've been trying to find info on sour d from cc swerve and cannot find much at all so thought i'd ask in here. i'd just like to know what the purple osd pheno i had was dominant in? it smelt of pineapple and mango with a slight metallic aftertaste, im doing another run to find this pheno. what is it? the one i have now seems chemically and doesn't have any purpling whatsoever but does have big chunky golf ball buds

atb


----------



## tags420 (Sep 24, 2012)

How many leaf blades does the Skunk Va cut have??


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 25, 2012)

3 and 5! no 7 or 9


----------



## tags420 (Sep 26, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> 3 and 5! no 7 or 9


That's what I thought, Thanks


----------



## Loret55ta (Sep 26, 2012)

*

I have seen it at the Hummingbird Dispensary in Eureka,CA Humboldt County.​






















*


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 7, 2012)

????


----------



## Swerve (Oct 7, 2012)

thats a leaf


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 7, 2012)

Swerve said:


> thats a leaf


are you sure??


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 7, 2012)

Well technically it's a picture of a leaf


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 7, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Well technically it's a picture of a leaf


technically it is a picture of two


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wtf swerve you of all people should have a book full of pics.........?


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 7, 2012)

One and a half, but now where splitting hairs (or leaves?)


----------



## Swerve (Oct 7, 2012)

have you not seen them they are al over. dam cant make everyone happy can ya


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 7, 2012)

Just pulled trigger on Deadhead OG, Chem #4, & ChemValley Kush. All Reg. seed. (and Larry OG reg. OG Raskal White Urkle & White Super Skunk fem)

Sea of Seeds 20% promo!! It's like they are paying me to take them!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2012)

A lot of chem in that order


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 9, 2012)

Was reading the thread and figured, wtf. Should catch me a few keepers, eh.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 5, 2012)

91 skunk va


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 11, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Was reading the thread and figured, wtf. Should catch me a few keepers, eh.


9/12 up so far.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 11, 2012)

yet people say no relation to og.. hahahahaha look at the 91 looks like fn og.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 11, 2012)

All day that 91 Chem looks like OG all day!!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Apr 11, 2015)

Personally, I don't care who says what about this guys cut, or that pic not looking legit. I've grown out a few of the Chems from TopDawg and they were *all excellent*. Then Area 91 from Cannobi Genetics was very good, but a little hard to clone. Also Chem D bx3 from Insane Seed Posse, was excellent, and the 91 pheno of it was one of my favs. Basically, I don't care about all this arguing over who's got what, and whether it's verified. Shouldn't what really matters be whether or not it will get you high as fuck, or stoned into the cracks in the couch. It's not like Chem was handing out serial numbered cuts, with letters of authenticity, now was he ?


----------



## OneStonedPony (May 25, 2015)

Boo-Yah, I found some Chem 91 bx3 seeds by ISP on Cannazon. Going to run these besides the Chem D bx3's I got there to. I really like that place cause you can use a credit card to pay. Got my stuff 10 days after I ordered it, along with some nice freebies. Love that the 91's are breeding stock, hoping to find 91's and some phenos of that old ass afghan they used making it. What's up with the Attitude ? No credit cards now, I wonder if bitcoin is really safe to use ?


----------

